# Cidar Question



## lastdrinks (10/9/11)

Thinking of putting down my first cider soon, should be nice as the weather warms up. My question is, has anyone fermented out a cidar, keeged it and then added extra apple juice in the keg to sweeten it up?


I have read quite a few threads on sweetening cidars have heard adding extra apple juice when you pour a glass but adding it to the keg would be a good lazy mans method.


----------



## lastdrinks (11/9/11)

Surely one of the cidar fans has tried adding extra apple juice to the keg to sweeten it up and make it less dry. Any tips? Dont tell me i will have break new here. 


I cant see any problem with doing this as my serving temp is 7c or 8c, so it wont start fermenting again.


----------



## Airgead (11/9/11)

Yep. I've done that. I have also added honey (that was really good) to back sweeten a bit. Just make sure the keg stays cold and you wont' have any problems. Sweeter ciders are much easier in kegs than ion bottles.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## KudaPucat (12/9/11)

better if you can stabilise it, but keeping akeg cool is safe enough, as the blow off will save your bacon if the yeasties start feasting.


----------



## lastdrinks (12/9/11)

Thanks for the responses. I plan to keg and carb, then pour a glass and add extra apple juice to the glass and work out the ratio that i am happy with. Then top up the keg to the same ratio. 


Seems relatively simple.


----------



## Airgead (12/9/11)

lastdrinks said:


> Thanks for the responses. I plan to keg and carb, then pour a glass and add extra apple juice to the glass and work out the ratio that i am happy with. Then top up the keg to the same ratio.
> 
> 
> Seems relatively simple.



Yep. Thats the way. One word of advice - add a little less than you think you need. Its very easy to overshoot and while you can add more, its very hard to take some out...

Cheers
Dave


----------



## KudaPucat (12/9/11)

Airgead said:


> Yep. Thats the way. One word of advice - add a little less than you think you need. Its very easy to overshoot and while you can add more, its very hard to take some out...
> 
> Cheers
> Dave



Also if you plan on aging it, sweetness will return slowly, less is always better.
I like to add it to taste, take a hydrometer reading, then add to make the same gravity, rather than using measures


----------



## seamad (12/9/11)

I've got one on tap at present. I just had a taste every day once gravity got to 1025 and when i liked the taste (@ 1015) crash chilled to -1. Then ran it through my filter couple of days later,was very slow at end thought i might have to clean the filter. Force carbonate and voila.
The main reason i tried this way was to keep the alcohol low like the french cidre, can have one or two at lunch on a hot day and not fall asleep !
Cheers


----------

